# Man vs. Wild



## Blue Tick (Apr 12, 2007)

I love this show! Does any else watch this program?

It turns out Bear Grylls is a Christian.

Check it out here


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi:

I recently saw the show in which he was dropped in the Rocky Mountains with only the clothes on his back. I think the show is interesting to watch as he demonstrates survival skills in the wild.

-CH


----------



## shackleton (Apr 12, 2007)

*Survival of the Fittest*

I have seen all of his shows I love it. 

Check out this website: http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/manvswild/manvswild.html 

There is one where he eats meat from a dead zebra, and one where he squeezes the water out of fresh elephant dung!!! Nothing like freshly squeezed elephant dung to start off your day. 

As my avatar and title imply I am an amateur explorer and would love to live this life...minus the diet of course.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Apr 12, 2007)

shackleton said:


> I have seen all of his shows I love it.
> 
> Check out this website: http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/manvswild/manvswild.html
> 
> ...


With a name like Shackleton you do seem a bit of a glutton for punishment.


----------

